

Ruby Book Giveaway Extravaganza: POODR, Clean Ruby and More - zrail
http://give.masteringmodernpayments.com/giveaways/books/

======
zrail
Hi folks,

For the holidays this year I'm giving away five Ruby books:

* Practical Object Oriented Design in Ruby (POODR) by Sandy Metz

* Clean Ruby by Jim Gay

* Exceptional Ruby by Avdi Grimm

* Working with Ruby Threads by Jesse Storimer

* Mastering Modern Payments by me, Pete Keen

Safari Online has also graciously contributed a 6 month subscription for every
winner.

I'm also giving $50 in each winners' name to The Ada Initiative or another
tech charity of your choice.

If you have any questions I'll be here all day.

Thanks!

